# A Little 1960S Oris Calendar Pointer Finally Came This Morning



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Just 32mm in diameter, but a sweet dial and movement. Oris do a Big Dial version of this, and all sorts of variations over the years, but I've long wanted the old-style model - and here it is, in very good nick:


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Nice one Will. Polish the case, then near new?

Mike


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

dobra said:


> Nice one Will. Polish the case, then near new?
> 
> Mike


Indeed! :thumbup:


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

here is my 1940s one :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Excellent! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

mine from the 80's I think.


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

That's a beauty - love the crescent date pointer.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

I do like the style. The date pointer looks easier to read than a silly little date window. Some very nice watches there!


----------



## Delroyb (Jul 17, 2013)

I am a big fan of these watches and have been meaning to get one for a while. The ones shown here are all lovely!


----------



## Bambi68 (May 12, 2014)

Just acquired one of these, think mines an 80s model, not in the best of nick but should come up good, will post pickies when it arrives.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

i must insist that this thread be deleted IMMEDIATELY !

not skint but there is no spare cash at the mo, so having this thread run whilst there not 1 but 2, yes T.W.O. date pointers up for grabs on the forum is bloody cruel... :crybaby:


----------



## Bambi68 (May 12, 2014)

Rotundus, I couldn't really justify or afford the oris but they look so nice, the one I got is a bit battered to say the least, I haven't told swmbo about it.

Got to stop buying broken watches and paying to get repaired. I think I now have five for repair.

The last one of the bay was because of this thread.


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Heh! Heh! I love it when a plan comes together... :smoke:


----------



## Bambi68 (May 12, 2014)

Lol


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

Rotundus said:


> i must insist that this thread be deleted IMMEDIATELY !
> 
> not skint but there is no spare cash at the mo, so having this thread run whilst there not 1 but 2, yes T.W.O. date pointers up for grabs on the forum is bloody cruel... :crybaby:


just think of a lovely little oris just 50miles down the m4


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

chris.ph said:


> Rotundus said:
> 
> 
> > i must insist that this thread be deleted IMMEDIATELY !
> ...


Ooh - you're just a clock-teaser - or should that be click-teaser...? :tongue2:


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Bambi68 (May 12, 2014)

Hahahahahaha will that was just what I was thinking.


----------



## I D HOWE (Nov 23, 2013)

Nice watches, first time I really noticed them.

Ian


----------



## Bambi68 (May 12, 2014)

I keep watching the forums and posts on here, and looking at all the rather nice watches, then which do I like then which can I afford.

I have a few to be sorted so I will get them done. Mostly watches with sentimental value, then a couple of recent acquisitions, then I have to look for an affordable mechanical diver and chrono.

I can see will fly is going to get me into serious trouble.


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Bambi68 said:


> I can see will fly is going to get me into serious trouble.


D'you know, I've heard that before! I mentioned a very recent acquisition on the "Davosa" thread - a lovely Bucherer from the 1960s which was, comparatively speaking, cheap as chips. I'm also a big fan of pre-1970 Roamer watches - and have just acquired my 5th...


----------



## Bambi68 (May 12, 2014)

There is a roamer in a shop nr me, where I got that peerex from recently, but as I know nothing about roamers I left it there.

There are many types, etc I know nothing about, but I do like the 50-70's style more than the more modern, but my eyesight ain't the best so I now need bigger faced watches or very simple.

That looks like a very nicely styled watch, how do you tell older roamers from newer ones?


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Well, unless it's been recased, that particular casing has a very late 60's/early 70's look to me. Probably a 416 or 420. As far as Roamers are concerned, the movement calibre (always marked "MST") can usually be spotted somewhere in the movement - often annoyingly under the balance cock!

Generally speaking, the early calibres were better quality than later ones. I have a very nice MST 370 dating from the late '40s. The MST 402 is good, as is the later MST 420 and 421. I'm not keen on the Searock - which was one of the last mechanical movements they made before quartz came along. There's a very interesting collector who has his own Roamer site: http://roamer-watches.info/


----------



## Bambi68 (May 12, 2014)

Cheers will, I have noticed that there does seem to be a little watch hierarchy , but that bucherer looks lovely and as you say Â£26 it's a good buy. That's about the average I've paid this month, a couple a bit more the rest a bit less.

But I'd would have been happy paying that for that standard of watch.

So far I bought a seiko ( debatable if it's real ) a hmt, s sicura jump, the oris, and a couple of russian sekondas, a 1940's ingersoll, and a couple of 1930's ish watches with no names on, oh and an 1940's arugo ( which again I can find no info about) it needs a service cos it gains time about 3 mins an hour.

Might go back and look at the roamer just to see if it's battery or mechanical. It's up for Â£20-30. But doesn't look like yours at all.


----------

